# 1970 Sales Brochure



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I know many of you probably have this already, but I had at least one person express an interest in it, so I figured I would post it for everybody to look over and enjoy.

I've had this since I owned my first 70 lemans in 1985, so you'll have to excuse if it's not in mint condition. Also, the original is an 11 by 11 square, not the easiest thing to scan and stitch back together

I also have the pages for the full sized pontiacs and wagons if anybody is interested. Sorry, no F-bodies. That was a different publication that year


----------

